# Statins: Good or bad?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...d=20200311Z1&et_cid=DM478043&et_rid=827597104

Modern medicine has done much to extend life. Sometimes the side effects are worse than the disease. Many of us are probably using this family of medication for high cholesterol. Personally I said no. Caveat Emptor is as relative today as in Rome two thousand years ago.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I refused statins because they raised my blood glucose. My doctor fired me. (I mean, she didn't really fire me, but she did hand me off to a different doctor at the same clinic.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cannot complain about the statin drug (Lipitor) that I have been on for about 15-16 years now. Cholesterols and Triglicerides have been in the VERY GOOD range for about 14 of those years. Glucose levels are also great.

Its my pharkin blood pressure that is a little high at times and my doc and I cannot get it figured out completely. Not too high but high enough. (Probably Mrs S or the brown whisky...on second thought, absolutely Mrs S and NOT the brown whisky...):vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My doctor knows to not even mention that word to me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Cannot complain about the statin drug (Lipitor) that I have been on for about 15-16 years now. Cholesterols and Triglicerides have been in the VERY GOOD range for about 14 of those years. Glucose levels are also great.
> 
> Its my pharkin blood pressure that is a little high at times and my doc and I cannot get it figured out completely. Not too high but high enough. (Probably Mrs S or the brown whisky...on second thought, absolutely Mrs S and NOT the brown whisky...):vs_laugh:


Lipitor destroyed my muscles in 3 months couldn't lift a glass of water. No statins for me. Im on the other stuff non statin


----------

